# Girls: best clothes to hide belly fat?



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I've just lost about 30 pounds and I lost everywhere except my stomach. I look thin everywhere except my stomach. I can fit into size 4/5 pants skirts and I can fit into medium and small shirts that aren't tight, but the problem is you can still see my stomach. So I've been wearing bigger clothes. I wear size 8 pants belted at the belly button, and large and extra large shirts. The problem is, the shirts hang low at the front and you can see my breasts. And you can also still see my stomach even in baggy clothes. It doesn't matter how much I work out and diet, my stomach still sticks out. My legs and arms look all muscular and thin, and one guy even told me my butt looks good since I lost weight but I am embarrassed by my stomach. The one day when I was asking for advice about my stomach, and lifted my shirt to show someone, they told me I had an unusual amount of fat on my stomach for my frame. I have a very small frame. 
So until I can lose the fat on my stomach, I am looking for some clothes to hide it. It feels impossible and frustrating because I can fit into small clothes (and they are never tight, it's just you can see my belly) but I don't look good. I am starting to think I'll have to wear over sized shirts and pants that go up to my boobs or something just to hide it. Although I don't know if I can lose anymore weight, I can see my rib bones so I don't get why if you are supposed to lose weight everywhere I am not from the stomach.

But anyway, any advice about clothes? I am already working with someone about the weight issues, so this topic is just about clothes. Oh and someone told me the baggier the clothes, the more you look fat... which I thought was strange.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It's possible you may have an inverted triangle shape, and if that's the case your belly may always look larger. I wear a size 1X shirt because my ribs are huge, but I really only have 19% body fat. However because my ribs are large, it makes my midriff look a little distended. 

To hide it, wear a shirt that is only one size too large, that's all. Or choose an empire waist top or dress.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't wear oversized shirts; wear shirt loose around the waist.

Like these:
http://www.hm.com/us/product/00986?article=00986-A
http://www.hm.com/us/product/03605?article=03605-B
http://www.hm.com/us/product/00428?article=00428-A

My stepmom had the same insecurity while I was growing up, and she mastered the art of "hiding" her stomach.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you want to lose the belly fat, do lots of cardio.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

and don't eat sugar or carbs


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, those shirts look good. And I do cardio everyday and I just lost 30 pounds. I thought I said that in my first post. I was just asking what clothes would look good until I do lose the belly. Thought I said that. Sorry, if anyone misunderstood. I was just looking for clothing advice, lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's okay, I wasn't trying to be insulting (if I came across that way.)

And good job on the weight loss!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

It doesn't help that they make women's shirts horribly. I always feel they are too short, like if I lifted my arms, it would rise up and show my belly button... I wear men's shirts sometimes... Right now I'm wearing a ninja turtles one from the boys section...


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. From the back I look tiny, and I have great curves and then I turn around and there is a gut. Everything looks good, my arms, my legs but stomach. I even lost weight in the breast area, which sucks. And my stomach feels really hard when I poke it. It doesn't really feel too flabby. This is the best I could do with a webcam:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v341/Ashla86/Picture0270.jpg


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Shirts like these maybe:


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah those shorts are really nice, especially the two first ones. Like the second one the best. It gives me a better idea though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I always have a little layer of belly fat no matter how in shape I am. Cardio & crunches, etc never really get rid of it but best of luck to you, perhaps you'll find a way


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

This is good advice. I don't have too much stomach fat, but I do have a screwed-up digestive tract. My stomach gets pretty distended after I eat, even if I've barely eaten anything. It is SUPER embarrassing and I feel like I never can eat anything if I'm going out for the night. I think a top like one of the ones komorikun and AlltoAll listed would probably work well.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

komorikun the 2nd shirt is really cute! :eek 

And yeah, I agree shirts like that hide fat well.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

You can try a elastic girdle or some spanx to hold it in a bit. They tend to cover up and smoothe out and bumps and bulges too. Would allow you to wear a little more conforming clothes.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Oke, here's the hard truth:

- You have lost fat, and YES even on your stomach. JUST not enough to make it completely non visible.

Here's my story:

I lost +- 20 lbs and people were already calling me 'skinny', but even when wearing M size shirts my belly was sort of visible if I stretched.

Oke, a year later and +- 23 lbs lighter, I'm wearing S size shirts, and my belly is GONE! Shirtless I have a 4 pack, but I do have lower ab fat and love handles. Dieting and working out to get them away.

- You have to push on and keep losing them pounds for the belly to 'really' go away. What's a better feeling, KNOWING you don't have a visible belly, or faking having one? Exactly.

My fat dissapeared first at my face, then arms, back, chest, legs and finally my stomach (abs?). I need to lose 10-20 lbs to look really skinny/ripped, but oh well.

Point: Why buy new things to hide that belly, when in 30-60 days you can make it go away completely?

If you need advice, give me a pm!


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

You look to be quite "up and down", meaning you don't have much of a curve to your waist. My stomach is somewhat the same as yours... Doesn't matter how much weight I lost my tummy always liked to protrude to the front. Annoying. 

The only thing I can suggest is to wear something a little looser than pictured, but not baggy. Something with short or 3/4 sleeves and perhaps a bit low cut.

Oh, and try to find tops that don't exceed the top of your jeans in length... Not much anyway. Remember it might be best going for a dress rather than separates... Some figures just aren't built for separates.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Try pants that are a bit higher waisted and not low rise. A lot of the tips people said already are good.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I usually wear high wasted pants (to cover up my gut) and then longer shirts to do the same.
Wearing something like Spanx to smooth it out works good as well.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ok iam not a girl but i think i may have a solution. it aids in weightloss. i dont know about wearing it all day however.

http://www.amazon.com/McDavid-491R-Waist-Trimmer/dp/B000UVVX28


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I might have to get that thank sto my Paxil fat.

....either that or look into paternity clothing. I am not showing too much, so I might not need paternity clothes.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ok iam not a girl but i think i may have a solution. it aids in weightloss. i dont know about wearing it all day however.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/McDavid-491R-Waist-Trimmer/dp/B000UVVX28


Same concept as a corset, but corsets are much more fashionable. And yes, they do aid in weight loss because you can really only eat half a plate of food at a sitting and have to be careful what you eat because gas + corset/waist trimmer = horrors.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Resonance said:


>


Genius.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

2012 was a good SAS year.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I just thought it's ironic how the east asian countries started the fad of young women wearing loose drapey curtain like tops, eventually the fad seeped into the western countries. When east asian women are usually very skinny and underweight compare to the women in the west. So i would think it makes more sense for the western countries to adopt that fad first.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Belly fat is pretty hot.


----------

